#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Skytronic PA-speakers wel goed ?

## DJ Rene

In de forums worden Skytronic luidsprekers afgebrand tot de grond. Zelf draai ik met veel plezier <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> en hard met de 400 watt uitvoering 170-740 (zie www.skytronic.nl)en een PA-2100 versterker. Wat is de ervaring van anderen hiermee.

----------


## DJ Rene

By the way, in andere forums worden de speakers afgebrand dus als iemand er van af wil....be my gast! Ik verzamel ze, zo mooi vind ik ze.

----------


## Michel van de Beek

De reden dat deze merken tot op de grond afgebrand worden is het eenvoudige feit dat er hier veel mensen ' rondlopen' die toch veel professioneel op pad zijn met geluid, om het maar zo te zeggen.

En Skytronic, DAP etc is leuk voor thuis misschien ... of in een 'vaste installatie' waar men niet teveel eisen stelt, maar zeker niet voor on the road.

Groeten,
Michel

--- check profiel voor de sites ---

----------


## DJ.T

Hej,
Toen ik net begon heb ik deze speakers ook gebruikt. Toen vond ik ze ook erg goed. Nu heb ik weer iets beters en vind nu dat de skytec erg weinig bass hebben. Zo gaat het altijd. Je bent blij met wat je hebt, totdat je iets anders hoort.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## speakerfreak

nou sorry hoor, maar  je kunt daar echt nie hard mee draaien.
Wat versta jij onder hard.
Ik heb ook 2 15 inch skytecies gehad  en een pa2100 amp nou ik vind nou niet echt dat dat hard gaat, totaaaal niet, dat ding dat staat dan  te clippen dat wil je nie weten.


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## DJ.T

Die 400Watt is zeker max?
En volgens mij weten ze bij skytec niet hoe ze moeten meten.
Zet maar eens een product van betere kwaliteit naast een skytec, maar dan wel met (ong.) dezlefde spec's. Dan zal je zien dat je skytec setje niks is.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

DJ.T heeft denk geld te veel..voor een beginner is Skytronic "leuk"....

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Andree

Hallo Rene,

Zolang jij veel plezier hebt met je Skytronic speakers moet je je niet laten beinvloeden door anderen die moeilijk over dit merk doen.
Natuurlijk moet het voor de "klanten/doelgroep" wel lekker klinken. 

Slim van je om hier tevreden mee te zijn. Nu kan je ook nog wat geld overhouden om te investeren in andere leuke dingen als parretjes of zo.
Ik daai dit jaar nu al 27 evenementen me veel DAP apparatuur. Klanten, waaronder stichtingen en diverse (semi)overheidsinstellingen, vinden dat alles altijd prima geregeld is en dat het goed klinkt. Het ziet er wel altijd profi uit , alles in flight-cases kabelkisten enz.

succes met je Sky-spullen.

andree

----------


## DJ_Snaky

het is een hele makelijke goedkope oplossing.

ik heb zelf de pro-500 versterker en ik wou er eerst skytec boxen bij kopen maar dat wertd me afgeraden omdat m'n buget groot genoeg was. 

de versterker heb ik nog niet geprobeerd komt morge binnen. was eerst doorgebrand een kortsluiting in een spoel bij de voeding.

ik heb ook cdspelers van sky en die zijn echt wel goed.

----------


## speakerfreak

ik zeg natuurlijk ok niet, dat het geen goed beginners merk is.
integen deel juist wel,  maar het kan gewoon niet hard gaab 2 x 15 inch boxen en dan met een versterker van 2 x 100 watt, ik heb die versterker dus ook en dat ding clipt behooooooooorlijk snel


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## T-Nuzz

Tja, het is echt zo'n beginners merk. Vergelijkbaar met DAP, Zeus, Koda, etc. Leuk voor de beginner (garages en zaaltjes tot 50 personen).

Verder leuk dat ze 400 watt zijn, maar wat is de geluidsdruk? Is minstens zo belangrijk. Een verdubbeling van het aantal geluidsbronnen (speakers) levert 3 dB extra op. Met dat in het achterhoofd maar eens de geluidsdruk van je speakers vergelijken met bijvoorbeeld Dynacord, HK Audio, KME, JBL, etc. See tha difference?

Maar nogmaals, leuk om mee te beginnen.

Veel plezier ermee

----------


## speakerfreak

nou, zeuz is nou ook weer niet zon beginners merk hoor, klinkt toch wel heel wat beter dan sky


drive in show: Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## LJ Max

Ik heb nu een skyte pa 2500 op mijn Wharfedale evp-s15's staan, en dat knalt wel hoor ! en nog mooi en zuiver geluid ook <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> !

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## pro`d`user

> citaat:Ik heb nu een skyte pa 2500 op mijn Wharfedale evp-s15's staan, en dat knalt wel hoor ! en nog mooi en zuiver geluid ook



zoals al eerder gezegd: je bent blij met wat je hebt tot je wat beters kan krijgen.
als jij hierna een betere set hebt... zal je echt omlaag kijken naar wat je eerst had (dit dus)
nu ben je blij met wat je hebt en ben je er trots op maar als je het echt zal vergelijken met merken die stukken beter zijn dan skytec en Wharfedale dan zal je duidelijk horen dat het toch echt niet zo mooi en zuiver is als je nu zegt

Barry K.
Only the best is good enough

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:
> Ik heb nu een skyte pa 2500 op mijn Wharfedale evp-s15's staan, en dat knalt wel hoor ! en nog mooi en zuiver geluid ook <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> !
> 
> [ Lightshock drive-in show ]



Jij met je Wharfedale Evppnogwat altijd... "mijn Wharfedale evp-s15's" staat nu al in bijna 10 % van de postings hier denk ik. Het wordt een beetje irri. We zijn uiteraard allemaal heel erg blij dat je zo erg tevreden bent met je aankopen, maar dat hoeft niet 80 keer geformuleerd.


mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Ik heb nu een skyte pa 2500 op mijn Wharfedale evp-s15's staan, en dat knalt wel hoor ! en nog mooi en zuiver geluid ook <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> !
> ...



sorry hoor ....

[ Lightshock drive-in show ]

----------


## Waypoint

haha ik zat er op te wavchten tot iemand het ging zeggen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar stijntje heb wel een klein beetje veel gelijk <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

Hallo Modje hier....

even ingehalt op deze discussie, de posting van Stijn vond Max niet voldoende signaal om te kappen met off-topic reacties, welnu Max...Stijn heeft gelijk en dat heb je inmiddels zelf ook wel door had ik gelezen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met een welgemikte zwaai gooi ik een slot op deze discussie, de liefhebbers van meningen over skytronic zal ik helaas moeten teleurstellen met de info die er in deze discussie staat.
Wil je verder wat weten over skytornic, lees dan ipv DAP skytronic en je bent een heel eind op de goede weg...

Misschien wordt het tijd om dit soort bende gewoonweg helemaal niet meer te behandelen? er is immers al meer dan genoeg over gezegt en geschreven.

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## bob

Ik wil absoluut niet lullig ofzo doen maar, waar is het lockje dan?

Groeten Bob

----------


## Waypoint

> citaat:
> Met een welgemikte zwaai gooi ik een slot op deze discussie



Hmmmmm volgens mij heb je gemist <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## moderator

slotje had zeker ook last van de vorst...

Nu ingespoten met ijsweg een nieuw slotje aangebracht.
Blijkens de reacties die nog op deze discussie volgeden ook erg noodzakelijk om de kinderlijke reacties te weren!

Ja Kevin, dat slaat op jouw kinderachtige reactie!!!!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------

